# Streifen auf Bildschirmmitte...Ab und zu...Gsync Monitor



## Buchseite (31. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ab und zu eine Bildteilung in der Monitormitte.
Meistens wenn ich von einem Game auf den Desktop schalte,
dann ist es nur ingame.
Heute Morgen war es aber auch beim Start des PC.
Am Asus Logo und Windows Logo.
Das Bild ist dann jedesmal einseitig eingerückt und es fehlt ein wenig in der Mitte.
Monitor ist AOC Agon 271 QG mit Gsync. 
Grafikkarte Zotac 1080 Amp Extreme. 
Habe erstmal dem Monitor auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt.
Vielleicht hilft es ja auch die Übersteuerung im Monitormenu zu deaktivieren.
Der Fehler tritt nur ab und zu auf.
Hat jemand das auch schon beobachtet?
ICh werde nächstes mal ein Screenshot machen,
ist dann etwas zu sehen,
liegt es Grafikkartenmaessig am Problem,
sonst ist es der Monitor.

Probleme mit Asus Monitor oder Grafikkarte - ComputerBase Forum

Hier ist es im Thread 10 auch bei einem anderen User zu sehen.....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2017)

Hatte ich auch öfter mit verschiedenen Gsync Monitoren und Grafikkarten.
Einmal das System neu gestartet und weg war es.


----------



## Buchseite (31. März 2017)

Ist ja nicht permanent.
Und bei mir ist selten ein Neustart nötig.
Dann kann ich ja mit der Konfiguration in Rente gehen .
Danke für die erste Rückmeldung.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (31. März 2017)

Hab ich bei mir auch manchmal, es reicht den Monitor aus und an zu schalten. Dann sollte es wieder weg sein, bisschen nervig aber ich habe noch keine andere Lösung gefunden. Scheint aber an G-Sync zu liegen, das sollten die (Nvidia) mal fixen.


----------

